# Locust Prices?



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know the rough prices for locusts? I am going to have some hatched soon, and will likely need to get rid of some, but have no idea what they normally cost, so want to have a rough idea before i put them in the classified section.

Thanks

Karl


----------



## kad1966 (Feb 19, 2010)

KarlW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know the rough prices for locusts? I am going to have some hatched soon, and will likely need to get rid of some, but have no idea what they normally cost, so want to have a rough idea before i put them in the classified section.
> 
> ...


I live In Droylsden Manchester My local supplier charges £2.00 a tub or 3 for £5.00


----------



## raven2uk (Jun 16, 2009)

i pay £10.50 for a 100 medium locusts mail order. inclusive of postage. don't know if that is good


----------



## samtheman (Mar 26, 2010)

Down my local reptile shop, i pay £2.50 for a box of 20 locusts. 

__________________________________________________ _____
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

The Livefood Warehouse :: Locust


----------

